# East Coast breeder recommendations?



## prichmo2

I am new to this forum and am not sure if this is the right place to post this question but here goes nothing....


We have no plans to show or hunt over our (future) vizsla. Does anyone have a good breeder recommendation? Preferably on the East coast and who would be willing to sell to a non-show home?


----------



## cwood8656

East coast covers a bunch of ground. Where are you more exactly?

Chris-


----------



## prichmo2

We are in Southern Virginia - Hampton Roads area.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Michelle Dowd

http://www.broadrunvizslas.com/index.html


----------



## prichmo2

Thank you Bob Engelhardt. I checked out their website and unfortunately it said they have no breeding plans at this time.  

Is anyone familiar with Teals Vizslas in IL???


----------



## einspänner

If you don't get a response here ask the breeder referral person at your local club. Here's the link http://www.cvcweb.org/breeder_referral.html


I'll be up your way at the end of March for a hunt test. You're more than welcome to come out and meet the breed even if you have no desire to hunt. I went to one when I was researching the breed and enjoyed seeing them in the field so much that I'm now raising quail in the backyard and just got my hunting license yesterday. It's a bit of an addiction.  If you're interested, I can give you more info.


----------



## prichmo2

Thank you, Einspanner. I appreciate the offer. That is pretty exciting that have found a new passion (especially since it's one you can share with your V). 

I appreciate what you mean Organicthoughts. I have met a few vizslas and a litter. I would love to make it out to a show soon when possible. I have spoken with several breeders. The problem I am running into is that most of the breeders I have spoken with prefer performance homes for their vizslas and we have no plans to show or compete with our vizsla (other than possibly dock dogs). We do have plans to be very active with our future love but it is hard to find a reputable breeder that doesn't mind us not showing their dog. I was hoping this forum would be helpful in this respect since everyone on here is so knowledgable about the breed. I do not have any interest in buying online but have found myself feeling discouraged as of late which is why I decided to come here for help. I was also hoping to find some references on here that are not given to me BY the actual breeder himself. It seems they would have more merit than a self-referral. 

BTW - I have contacted the CVC breeder referral contact and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## prichmo2

Thank you Organicthoughts! You make some very good points!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## BirdWatcher

I am going to be a bit irrelevant and post the site of a UK breeder see http://hungarianvizsla.org.uk/home.htm . I didn't get my puppy from them in the end but found their information very useful in terms of what to look for (breeding co-efficients etc). Bit of a long way from Illinois ...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

organicthoughts said:


> The more that I think about it..... I don't think the forum is a great place to be promoting or cautioning specific breeders. ...


I understand your main point about people needing to do their own homework and legwork, but this forum is a great repository of experience - it should be used. It's a virtual dog club and being a member of a club, you talk to other members about breeders.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith

A simple solution 2 recommend or not recommend a breeder - send a PM 2 the person asking - this takes the forum out of a sticky ? & answers the persons ? be nice 2 C the person asking the ? to acknowledge he has gotten answers by PM on the forum


----------



## texasred

Most of the time we don't name breeders on the forum to prospective buyers. A member could be getting a recommendation from a first time puppy owner, or on the other end of the spectrum a pro trainer/breeder.
Unless they do a little digging on the forum, they will not know how many years the member giving the recommendation has invested in this breed.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> Most of the time we don't name breeders on the forum to prospective buyers. ...


Is that forum policy, or a general consensus of members? I'm not challenging - just like to know.

Bob


----------



## texasred

Just a general consensus.
We normally post links to Vizsla clubs in their general area to help them with their search.

JMO
We have trouble agreeing on training aids, and the proper dog food. It would probably be hard for all of us to agree on a breeder.


----------



## R E McCraith

Bob I'Ve no idea if there is a policy - I do know this - when a future V owner comes 2 this site - they are in great hands - all the tools on how 2 find a great pup are here - how 2 read a pedigree - is a place 2 start - Visit the breeders ( this tells so much ) etc - a new pup is at least a 16yr lifestyle - it is the forums duty 2 lead them in the right direction - but 4 me - answers about a specific breeder or recommendations should be done by PM


----------



## MCD

No I would not recommend putting names out there on the forum either. I had to do a lot of leg work to get our puppy but I started on a provincial Vizsla Society web page. We then met a local breeder from that web page and met the breed. The next step was finding someone in the province who had a litter planned and passing the screening. I also ended up on a waiting list and then going to meet our puppies parents. And placing a deposit. I would suggest what every one else is saying by going to shows and trials or looking into clubs and society web pages and then talking to breeders and finding the right one for you. Our puppy is just a family member. Often the breeder will look for a show or hunting home first and then for pets. However, that being said......


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Ken, always the contrarian. What I like about your posts is that you state your opinion, and make it clear it is just your opinion. 

Yes I have to agree Busch Vizslas produce great dogs. I should know, I have one. 

Ken would you be interested in training him?  

RT


----------



## texasred

Ken
I'm not disagreeing with your opinion on the breeder.
Your opinion and experience is highly valued.

I will use myself as a example.
A few years ago I thought I knew what I wanted in a vizsla.
I then bought my first one, and after owning him and being around other vizslas, I refined what quality's I wanted in my next. Later the 3rd Vizsla for my daughter has even better quality's than the first two.
The more I learn, the more I want to learn, and the better choices I make on picking a litter.
Looking back what I would have recommended back then has changed considerably.


----------



## Chaos911

Our pup Blaze (4 mo) is a Busch V. They were/are great to deal with as Breeders. They were recommended by a friend who has one as well and there V is awesome. I went ahead of time and looked at parents & pups and was very pleased. We love our pup. Worth long drive Still enjoy corresponding with Linda.
But do your research go see for yourself. Know what can be getting into with breed. 
And as far as I'm concerned USE this forum. No question should be considered stupid or judged. People need to have a sense of humor and put life into perspective. And Respect others and learn to take an opinion as an opinion! Some people just always have to have the last word. I really appreciate this site. 
Ok I'm Done


----------



## Chaos911

Texas Red. Well gosh I could say the same for having children but sheesh I wouldn't want those moments of joy and pain to be lost waiting for the perfect time to have a child or is the 3rd child better than the first. Most things in life are learned thru lessons. Something's can just be what they are. Our first.....
Lordy this winter weather is getting to me. Too much time on my hands. Time to go play with Blaze
I stand by what I said. Use this forum! Love perspectives


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> ...
> I will use myself as a example.
> A few years ago I thought I knew what I wanted in a vizsla.
> I then bought my first one, and ... my next. Later the 3rd ... even better quality's than the first two.
> ...
> Looking back what I would have recommended back then has changed considerably.


But but but ... aren't you now in a very good position to give recommendations? Wouldn't a newbie be better off from getting recommendations from you as he/she grapples with the choice of breeder? Couldn't others benefit from your experience? It's not like you would be making the final decision for them, but your opinion might help.

Bob


----------



## texasred

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I will use myself as a example.
> A few years ago I thought I knew what I wanted in a vizsla.
> I then bought my first one, and ... my next. Later the 3rd ... even better quality's than the first two.
> ...
> Looking back what I would have recommended back then has changed considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> But but but ... aren't you now in a very good position to give recommendations? Wouldn't a newbie be better off from getting recommendations from you as he/she grapples with the choice of breeder? Couldn't others benefit from your experience? It's not like you would be making the final decision for them, but your opinion might help.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

Yes and No.
I'm in a better position than I was years ago, but I still feel their are plenty of people with more experience. Take my years of experience and then double, or triple them. That's who I would want guiding me.


----------



## MCD

I also must add that I am a first time vizsla owner too. I do not have the experience of recommending a breeder for that neck of the woods. I have had my throat jumped down at times on the forum in the past. You are right an opinion is mearly an opinion and we should all be able to learn from each others experiences.


----------

